# Golden/lab bonded pair in shelter in Martinsburg WV



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Good morning folks
There is a pair of bonded golden/lab mixes at the Martinsburg WV Humane Society. 

Is there anyone who can direct attention to them so that they can be pulled and into a rescue?

I've tried Lab rescue of the Potomac. 

Is there someone in this forum who has a contact?

https://www.facebook.com/3414122130...175475.341412213016/10154813957168017/?type=3



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I do not know anyone there but I contcted Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue & Sanctuary to see if they could take them.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OK thank you. I so wish I could but I already have my two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'd have a couple dozen dogs if I could....

They just emailed me back - they are calling about them NOW!!!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

this link was just noted as they were adopted together posted by the humane society little note buried in the comments


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OH GOOD!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!❤❤❤❤❤❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great!

I had contacted one of the WV HS, can't remember which county it was located in several years ago. They would not work with any Rescue groups, refused to release animals to Rescue groups, they did local adoptions only.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

There are like 400 comments in that thread!!!! I'm so happy it turned out well for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

